# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Security Repairer update - RCD AMS V 0.0.9.27

## mohamed73

*Martech RCD AMS V 0.0.9.27*  *Latest Update :*   *- Nissan, PN-2316V, 28185 BU005, CY138, 93c46 by Clarion 
- Nissan, PN-2419M, 28185 BN700, 93c46 by Clarion 
- Nissan, PN-2736H, 28185 CC000, 93c46 by Clarion 
- Nissan, PN-3001F-A, 28185 JD05A, 24c64 by Clarion 
- Nissan, PP-1675T, 93c46 by Clarion 
- Nissan, PP-3001M, 28185 BG10A, 24c64 by Clarion 
- Nissan, PP-3151J-B, 24c16 by Clarion*  
We want to remind that every RCD PRO user has 25% discount on Security Repairer.
Users interested in are invited to contact الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version viewtopic.php?f=81&t=7374  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ps. we are looking for UK distributor - we offer good discount on orders.

----------

